# Catching fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a cichlid holding fry in my 90 gal any ideas how to net or trap her theres 150 lbs of rock in there plus I dont want to stress her to much. How long do they hold them for Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

best way I found was to set up a barrier clear the rocks from there....gently chase her into the corral and just keep moving the barrier till there's only enough room for the net or your hand. Catch and strip and put her back.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a tank all ready for her. Maybe I will try that tommorrow but Iam not looking foward to moving rocks.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have also seen people using traps but not sure if it works. I believe its pvc pip with holes in the capped end so you can pull it out using an attached string.
Curious how you get the fish in the pipe though...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be to also who knows which fish will go in there. lol. Iam thinking maybe since she and the male are the smallest cichlids in the tank I might be able to rig something up with a pop bottle if I cut it turn the top around attach it like a minnow trap and put some food in it. I think I might have a water bottle around somewhere here.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade_DIY_Aquarium_Fish_Trap/


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Thanks alot Iam going to go try that right now. Ill let you know how it works out .


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

The best way that I caught my holding cichlids was wait for about an hour after lights out. Try to find the holding female while she's asleep and try to catch her as soon as you can before she wakes up. No stress to her at all.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone I got her in the trap no fuss no muss. Thanks again for everyones help. I will put up pics of the fry when she spits them .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

now how did you convince just the one you wanted to catch to go into the trap?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> now how did you convince just the one you wanted to catch to go into the trap?


X2!

How did that work out so simply?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried the fish trap half a year ago when I tried to move all my fish to a bucket while I rescaped the tank.

But instead of the small water bottles, I used 2l pop bottles so I could catch more of them.

From my newbie experience, the fish trap only worked the first couple of casts... the dumber / less reserved fish got in at first. But some of the more timid fish such as otos, pearl gouramies and pygmy cories never take the bait lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I used a square 4L water jug cut open to trap mine the last few times. Let it sit in a corner and chased them in....still ended up taking rocks out though....too many caves otherwise.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> now how did you convince just the one you wanted to catch to go into the trap?


they are the smallest in the tank so I kind of quessed at the size of the hole I just was lucky and the female went in instead of the male though my Yellow lab did try.


----------

